
Tim Bray: &#34;The buzz around OpenID is becoming impossible to ignore.&#34; - farmer
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2007/02/24/OpenID
======
joshwa
I've been thinking about this in relation to my startup-- it would be great to
have a really low-friction way for my users to create accounts, and to say,
"well, if you already have an AIM account or a LiveJournal account, just use
those credentials".

But I think the average user might need some education on this, as they might
suspect that my site is just a phishing scheme? I.e. why would I be asking for
their password to another site?

I wonder if I could autodiscover existing openID credentials/other accounts as
part of my signup process? Kind of how 30boxes can autodiscover myspace
accounts based on an email address... I'm trying to envision what that user
experience could be like.

Ideas, anyone?

